# No G-Scale Layouts at Great Train Expo at Pomona this July



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

The floor layout was just posted for the Great Train Expo that will be held at Pomona Fairground in a couple of weeks and there are no G-Scale layouts shown.
The Del Oro layout was not invited and Bob Baxter was told that there was not even enough space for the Door Hollow Shortline modular layout and it will not be invited for the show coming in November as well.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That's sad indeed!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That's small scale snobbery! I've seen this at other local train shows here in Kansas. They used to have a gentleman who has a tremendous large scale layout (four independent tracks) that would attend each and every one of these local shows. Guess where all the kids were drawn to? (One hint: it wasn't the N Gauge layouts!) Come to think of it, it was the focal point for the entire show! Guess what? He was told that he and his layout were no longer welcome "as there isn't enough room for the vendors" (!!) The H0 clubs got together and had a grand 'ol time making one humongous layout but the show lacked any vitality (not only was there no large scale but the O Scale club declined to show up at the last moment!) It took two years of this before the powers that be realized that their small scale layouts just weren't cutting it (although they will never admit it publicly) and graciously made room for another large scale layout which (*gasp*) became the focal point for the entire show!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is a GREAT TRAIN EXPO at the fairplex in Nov? How close is it to SWGRRS?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

what is the dates for the Nov show??


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Great Train Expo's Site shows no train show in southern california in Nov. The Southwest Garden Railroad Show will be at the Fairplex on Nov 6 & 7. Door Hollow has already agreed to be front and center at SWGRS. Del Oro is checking to see if they are interested in coming. They said they were coming to the june show and then changed their minds to go to BTS. ABTO has decided not to come to the fall SWGRS. #1 guage railroad display will be at SWGRS in the fall. 

MLS should have a big presents at the fall show also. 

David Roberts


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

The Great Train Expo show is scheduled for December 18 - 19 at Fairplex. It won't conflict with the SWGRS at all. The GTE apparently assumes that large scale is covered by the permanent Fairplex Garden layout just outside the show building.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

What is really strange for me , and all of us Socal folks, is with scheduling of the second GTE at 
Pomona in December, on the 18/19 ,where does that put us with the Anaheim event and even Del mar? I emailed the GTE mgmt and got no reply on this point. That is too many shows in a row...if they are all still on the schedule. GTE has not yet published their 2011 schedule. However, Del mar was always mid December previously. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about the GTE date, I knew it was December but my brain wrote November.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By K27_463 on 30 Jun 2010 07:38 AM 
What is really strange for me , and all of us Socal folks, is with scheduling of the second GTE at 
Pomona in December, on the 18/19 ,where does that put us with the Anaheim event and even Del mar? I emailed the GTE mgmt and got no reply on this point. That is too many shows in a row...if they are all still on the schedule. GTE has not yet published their 2011 schedule. However, Del mar was always mid December previously. 

Jonathan/EMW 



The current GTE schedule only goes to end of year, the Del Mar and Anahiem shows could be Jan/Feb so they could still be on the ticket


http://www.trainexpoinc.com/schedule.html


We always get the small scale shows 1-2-3 , wish they would spread them around more, didnt even know the July show was happening! Might check it out but I really dont need anything.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave you were not totally wrong you got the ember part right.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

The GTE show in December has been in Del Mar (San Diego County Fairgrounds). There isn't one listed on the website so we are assuming that the Dec' show has been moved to Pomona. The Anaheim show has always, or as long as we've been around, been in January. The 2011 schedule hasn't been announced yet. 

Dave's ember isn't glowing quite as bright as it did when he was young...........I should talk.............


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave's ember isn't glowing quite as bright as it did when he was young....Now Bob... be Christian to him. hehehe


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

So, if the esteemed Mr.Baxter's supposition is correct, that makes Pomona in July and December, and Anaheim the 1st week of jan 2011(traditional date is always first weekend of jan). That is three within 5 months, not counting SWGRS in November at the same location.That is a crazy schedule and far too many in a short time period. That is why I emailed GTE to determine if Anaheim and Del mar were going to happen, and got no answer on that question. This does not even consider Costa mesa which is often in March, but has not happened the last year or two, if my glowing ember(s) are still at least a bit warm. 

jonathan/EMW


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Too many shows in a row? 

Here in Central Florida, we get one show every 3 months at the Volusia County Fair grounds and maybe a GATs show around Christmas. 

Don't worry, Be happy


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Maybe it's not "too many shows in a row" but rather "too few dollars in a pile"?! LOL 

Really though, it does seem too many...


----------



## craftsmaster (Jun 3, 2010)

It's going to be on July 10-11, 2010, 10AM to 4PM at 1101 W. McKinley Avenue Pomona, California 91768. The Great Train Expo is a national, traveling show that caters to the model railroad enthusiast with over 500 tables. Free admission for kids under 12 and $7 for adults. 


Each individual has compelling reasons to love model railroading. But beneath these varied reasons are common threads that make it an awesome hobby everyone.


*The Australian Model Train Guide*


----------

